# Bundy Acquittal: Seven Who Seized Malheur Refuge Found Not Guilty



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

We are not done with these idiots. Now they have a set precedent and think they are right
http://www.outdoorlife.com/bundy-acquittal-seven-who-seized-malheur-refuge-found-not-guilty


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Agreed, this simply emboldens them. Some think the media twisted things to make them look worse than they were, I don't agree. This fiasco had a live feed by the occupiers that showed exactly what they did, and they should not have been found not guilty. I've watched a few of those tapes that the occupiers took themselves (not what the media put out and twisted) and there is concrete proof they were breaking laws, and anyone who wants can sit and pretend they didn't or the media portrayed them as something they are not, but they showed via their own youtube live feeds exactly who they were. They illegally took over a federal wildlife refuge building, drove government vehicles, cut refuge fences, took down and ruined refuge cameras, trashed the place, went through documents at the refuge, etc. If you believe they were in the right and you could get away with the same acts, head down to your nearest government building and see what the outcome is for you. That being said, this is the verdict, and that's how the Oregon situation ends. We can simply hope for a better outcome on the Nevada case that holds these people responsible for what is an obvious impediment of federal officers trying to carry out their court ordered duties.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

I would bet that those involved in the new prosecution will take and learn from the Oregon process. they will be charged with a full range of crimes instead of just seeking the maximum charge, in the Oregon case, conspiracy. everyone conceded they took over a federal property but they didn't even make that charge instead opting for the conspiracy charge.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> Now they have a set precedent and think they are right


Yup, I think I'm going to seize the Bear River Bird Refuge and keep everyone out so I can hunt the place myself. What are they going to do?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I hear that they have sinister plans to take over the Salem pond and prevent people from feeding the ducks.:shock: Bastages!-------SS


----------

